
DPC++ for Intel Processor Graphics Architecture - dsign
https://techdecoded.intel.io/resources/dpc-for-intel-processor-graphics-architecture/
======
dsign
This seems like a direct stab to NVidia and CUDA.

I couldn't find out how good is this performance-wise, but I discovered that
up to 45% of die area in Intel processors is for their embedded GPUs. And they
didn't bother to expose it to users until NVidia all but owned the market?
Seriously, what kind of paper-pushers work at Intel!!??

